# East Coast Camping On The Beach



## Sayonara

We are looking to plan a week-long trip to the east coast in the end of Aug Early Sept timeframe. maybe something like Myrtle Beach or VA beach. 
Just wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions of destinations, campgrounds and things to do in these areas....any experience....etc....would be appreciated.

We have friends that will be in NYC and want to meet up with us so we dont want to stray any further than 6-8 hours from NYC.....north or south.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## coke6768

Sayonara said:


> We are looking to plan a week-long trip to the east coast in the end of Aug Early Sept timeframe. maybe something like Myrtle Beach or VA beach.
> Just wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions of destinations, campgrounds and things to do in these areas....any experience....etc....would be appreciated.
> 
> We have friends that will be in NYC and want to meet up with us so we dont want to stray any further than 6-8 hours from NYC.....north or south.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks!


I would recommend the aquarium at Virginia Beach and Water Country in Williamsburg ( 1.25 hrs away or so ) if you have kids.


----------



## clarkely

Believe it or not South Jersey is Beautiful!!

There was some good info in this topic for some places in Nj and Md.


----------



## lobsang

Hi,

We are going to be at this place in August is in NC: http://www.camphatteras.com/index.htm. 
Never been there but it looks good.

Good luck


----------



## Sayonara

Good Stuff - Thanks.


----------



## Humpty

Holiday Travel Park - Virginia Beach - Clicky

Camp Hatteras on the Outer Banks -

Holiday Travel Park - Emerald Isle - NC - Clicky

Myrtle Beach Travel Park - Clicky

Huntington Beach State Park -Murrells Inlet SC - Clicky

It will take a good bit longer than 6 - 8 hours to get to Myrtle Beach though.


----------



## Fire44

If you are looking for just plain old beach camping you could look at the Delaware Seashore that extends from Lewes, Delaware to Ocean City, Maryland. That would be about 4-5 hours from NYC. If you need any more info let me know.

Gary


----------



## Sayonara

We now think we have narrowed it down to the *Ocean City, NJ* area. the DW wants to spend a day and take the kids to the Sesame Street Place and this seems pretty close.

Any nice CG recommendations along the beach in this area?


----------



## NJMikeC

Sesame Street Place as in the one in Philadelphia?????? You really don't want to go there!!!!!!!! You will be dissapointed !

Not sure what is around Ocean City NJ as far as campgrounds but I believe Cape May has more RV parks . Cape May is the probably the nicest place on the NJ shore. The rest of the NJ shore is really catered towards the folks who have second homes and those who rent homes there and the beach cost money to get on and you can't even have a picnic. It is truely an over regulated joke!

If your not stuck on the NJ shore then it is nice to go to the Lancaster Area and there is a very nice park called "Dutch Wonderland" for smaller kids. There is a great RV park right on the grounds. There is also Thomas the Train, and further up in Easton is the Crayola Crayon factory that does a good job as well. If your kids are bigger and want more elaborate rides then Great Adventure in Jackson NJ is also a good bet and it has a Safari ride.

Williamsburg is 8 hours from NYC only if you don't hit traffic which isn't likely in the summer time. 95 can be just miserable and more often then not is.


----------



## Sayonara

NJMikeC said:


> Sesame Street Place as in the one in Philadelphia?????? You really don't want to go there!!!!!!!! You will be dissapointed !
> 
> Not sure what is around Ocean City NJ as far as campgrounds but I believe Cape May has more RV parks . Cape May is the probably the nicest place on the NJ shore. The rest of the NJ shore is really catered towards the folks who have second homes and those who rent homes there and the beach cost money to get on and you can't even have a picnic. It is truely an over regulated joke!
> 
> If your not stuck on the NJ shore then it is nice to go to the Lancaster Area and there is a very nice park called "Dutch Wonderland" for smaller kids. There is a great RV park right on the grounds. There is also Thomas the Train, and further up in Easton is the Crayola Crayon factory that does a good job as well. If your kids are bigger and want more elaborate rides then Great Adventure in Jackson NJ is also a good bet and it has a Safari ride.
> 
> Williamsburg is 8 hours from NYC only if you don't hit traffic which isn't likely in the summer time. 95 can be just miserable and more often then not is.


Good info, thanks Mike. Our kids are young and the DW thought they would like the Sesame Street thing. We will look in to the other areas you mentioned as well. Still trying to decide...


----------



## JerseyGirl86

clarkely said:


> Believe it or not South Jersey is Beautiful!!
> 
> There was some good info in this topic for some places in Nj and Md.


Aww, shucks. Thanks very much for the publicity! Yes! Come to Ocean City, NJ Sayonara! Your kids will LOVE the boardwalk! I recommend Wonderland Pier at the end of 1st street, miniature golf, old time family photo, water park, lots of Mack & Mangos pizza, and Monkey Bread. There is not a CG that I'm aware of IN the town...there is a small one, right on the beach in Strathmere, right next to OC. I have no idea what it's called but I can find out. Cape May is a beautiful place and the zoo there is outstanding and it's free! There are plenty of shops and beautiful victorian houses. Cape May Point has a sunken ship, lighthouse, and you can dig for Cape May diamonds. More CGs that way that are closer to the water. Our beaches are beautiful and my kids have a blast just being on the beach for the day. Do not come here July 4 th week...you literally can't get over the bridge from the crowds. But the ride into any of the shore towns before you cross their bridge is breathtaking. You won't be sorry.

http://www.funnewjersey.com/upload_user/NJ...ERLAND_PIER.HTM

http://www.capemay4fun.com/tourspage.html

http://www.moreyspiers.com/

Sesame Place is about 3 hours from the beach, but I think worth it. If your kids are young, you won't be sorry taking them there. VERY CROWDED! On the other hand, Lancaster is AWESOME for everyone! Dutch Wonderland is perfect for the kids, rides and waterpark, CG next door. I don't know if Thomas the Tank will be there when you will, but the Strasburg Railroad is a nice ride for anyone. You take a ride thru Amish country. Rockvale Square...great outlets, CG right there. About 3 hours from Jersey shore, sort of on your way in or on your way back home.

http://www.padutchcountry.com/things_to_do...rentPage=2&

Hershey Park is another great place for the kids. The factory tour is just as fun and you get free chocolate at the end of the ride. What's not to love?? About 45 minutes from Lancaster....and I think you can get tickets to that and Dutch Wonderland together and save a little money. Which is good, because I just made you spend a fortune on telling you where to take your kids!! Just want you to be able to see it all!









http://www.hersheypark.com/index.php

If you happen to travel Rt. 49 thru Cumberland County and see a crazy lady driving recklessly with 3 kids and a nutty furry dog, give me a toot!!!!!!








We'll be staying in OC the week of June 14th.... 52 nd St. Come join us on the beach for drinks!!!


----------



## clarkely

http://www.ovresort.com/

I hear good things.they have been there forever........easy access to the causeway to Sea isle city ..better beaches.....more room.........and i would say if you go on the island and go south.........80th street is the best beach (that's where we are located) Boarding and kayaking there.

If you go to the north when you enter the island you will find Strathmere a very small strip of beautiful beach that is very un populated.

And next town up is Ocean city for their boardwalk.

Southern NJ campgrounds

I hope that helps...........

Clarke


----------



## nynethead

We go to Avalon Campground which is between ocean city and wildwood. you can hit either boardwalk and parking at the beach is free. beach tags are cheap and the campground has all the amenities. We have been spending 2 to 3 weeks a year there this year will bee the fifth year. I am booked the last 3 weeks of august.


----------



## DMG

For NJ camping try BeachComber Camping Resort. It's got a cute little beach and nice playground. Beach at campground is man-made, but CG is only 15 min from Cape May. Cape May has beautiful beaches and is a nice town to walk through, but your kidds are little yet. Also close to Wildwood if you're looking for amusments.

Holly Shores is also very nice, but not too much there for kidds.

Ocean City, NJ is very nice, but not too many CG's near there that I'd stay in. Stay away from Oceanview CG. First it's nowhere near the ocean and was not very TT friendly and I would not, in my opinion, recommend it to anyone.

We're from the Jersey Shore and it took us 12 hours to drive to Myrtle Beach, 11 hours to Outer Banks pulling our TT. Summer traffic is also a bear here.  Be prepared. It could take you 4 to 5 hours to get from Cape May to NYC.

Hope this helps, and happy camping!


----------



## Sayonara

OK, call us crazy (since we haven't decided on this yet)....

We have narrowed it down to Ocean City, MD or Myrtle Beach. Those that have been to these areas with younger kids, can you make your suggestions. we are really open to either. Ocean City, MD would be 2-3 hours shorter of a drive. We just hear so much about Myrtle Beach that we wonder if we are going to make the trip to the east coast, would it be silly not to go there??

Please help! I promise we will have this decided soon!!

THANKS!


----------



## wolfwood

Sayonara said:


> .... we wonder if we are going to make the trip to the east coast, would it be silly not to go there??


"WHAT??? You went all that way east and DIDN'T go to NH? Are you nuts?"

Yup. Get used to it. You'll be hearing this for years from your friends.....


----------



## Sayonara

wolfwood said:


> .... we wonder if we are going to make the trip to the east coast, would it be silly not to go there??


"WHAT??? You went all that way east and DIDN'T go to NH? Are you nuts?"

Yup. Get used to it. You'll be hearing this for years from your friends.....










[/quote]

NH.....what / wheres NH???









Next year we will be heading to the north east (NH is over there somewhere isnt it?) and will make sure everyone knows it !!


----------



## wolfwood

Sayonara said:


> NH.....what / wheres NH???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next year we will be heading to the north east (NH is over there somewhere isnt it?) and will make sure everyone knows it !!


Yea - sure you will, DT. Just have your people call my people when you're ready for a _real_ adventure


----------

